# left turn/about turn



## Mark Ryden (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking for ways to do the left turn or turn about for the BH. Everything else is done not sure why I waited for this for the last thing, but need help getting started.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mark Ryden said:


> Looking for ways to do the left turn or turn about for the BH. Everything else is done not sure why I waited for this for the last thing, but need help getting started.



train with a wall


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

my trainer had me do partial turns and run off and then when it came time for trial and I did the full turn, he was right there with me because he expected a partial turn and quick exit.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

I had problem with my mali because he is so quick, he figured it was easier for him to beat me to the turn the wrong way because he is so fast. it was very frustrating
I had to go slow and give him a hand signal warning him I was going to about turn then later extinguish the hand signal.

to tighten it up we do an about turn, turning to the left in place then as soon as you are facing 180 degrees you turn right 360 degrees without ever taking a step, the dog has to stay tight

the running away thing sounds interesting, im going to try that


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

One way to teach left and about turns is to,

1. Teach rear end awareness to the dog so he can steer using back legs (many different ways to teach side stepping and the back command)
2. Start standing 90 degree left turns from basic position (dog stays in basic position using his rear legs to steer)

The about turn is just 2 left turns executed together.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Mike Lauer said:


> I had problem with my mali because he is so quick, he figured it was easier for him to beat me to the turn the wrong way because he is so fast. it was very frustrating
> I had to go slow and give him a hand signal warning him I was going to about turn then later extinguish the hand signal.
> 
> to tighten it up we do an about turn, turning to the left in place then as soon as you are facing 180 degrees you turn right 360 degrees without ever taking a step, the dog has to stay tight
> ...


In addition, if you're heeling with attention with your Mal, try turning your shoulders towards your turn about half a second before you turn your whole body as the signal. Then you can do it with just turning your head, then turning with just your eyes as the signal.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Faisal Khan said:


> One way to teach left and about turns is to,
> 
> 1. Teach rear end awareness to the dog so he can steer using back legs (many different ways to teach side stepping and the back command)
> 2. Start standing 90 degree left turns from basic position (dog stays in basic position using his rear legs to steer)
> ...


This is what I did with my new pup. Worked out very well. Cued with turning my head to the left.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've taught the right about turn (AKC) and both left about turns (Schutzhund go around and the flip) to Thunder. The only difference is my foot work and very slight body cues. It keeps me thinking!
Get consistent in you foot work and whatever method you use will come easy for the dog.


----------



## Julie Kinsey (Feb 10, 2008)

Somehow, both my little bitches have ended up bucking or popping up on lefts, so here's what I've been doing with them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhBzsT0-aMQ

Julie Kinsey


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

hold the leash in such a way that you can give the dogs rear a smack with it to encourage it to go around...or use a rod...
just kidding...maybe


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Julie Kinsey said:


> Somehow, both my little bitches have ended up bucking or popping up on lefts, so here's what I've been doing with them.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhBzsT0-aMQ
> 
> Julie Kinsey


Nice!
Julie, try and stand straighter. You may very well be giving the dog it's cue by being bent over it. 
During competition the dog could be confused if it sees a different sight picture.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b27-VYuZ18


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b27-VYuZ18


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> One way to teach left and about turns is to,
> 
> 1. Teach rear end awareness to the dog so he can steer using back legs (many different ways to teach side stepping and the back command)
> 2. Start standing 90 degree left turns from basic position (dog stays in basic position using his rear legs to steer)
> ...


 
I basically did this as well, with great results. I started teaching the dog a touch pad though, and then while it was still raised ( a horse feed bucket) I taught the dog to move in both directions with their rear legs around the touch pad.

After they are fluent going both directions I just stepped in to heel position and with a little leash pressure got the dog to move around the touch pad. It worked just as well once moved to the ground.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b27-VYuZ18



Excellent handling and performance!
Problem is, Thunder would want to rip the ball chucker out of my hands if i tapped him with it and Trooper would think he just got snake bit.


----------

